# Cannot execute /sbin/rc after failed world update

## numb3rs1x

I was in the middle of updating with emerge -uDN world when I had to shutdown my laptop. I shut it down gracefully, and the next time I tried to boot it it won't get past the first call to /sbin/rc. Anybody seen this before? I'm on a live CD and I've got everything mounted and I'm chrooted. Anything I should check in particular? I don't see an /sbin/rc file.

----------

## Mike Hunt

On my box /sbin/rc belongs to openrc

```
# equery belongs /sbin/rc

 * Searching for /sbin/rc ...

sys-apps/openrc-0.5.0-r2 (/sbin/rc)
```

On yours it may belong to baselayout. Check that and re-emerge it.

It may be wise to emerge -e system also.  :Smile: 

----------

## numb3rs1x

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py:45: DeprecationWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The portage_util module was replaced by portage.util

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py:45: DeprecationWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The portage_checksum module was replaced by portage.checksum

/usr/lib/portage/pym/output.py:45: DeprecationWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The output module was replaced by portage.output

[ Searching for file(s) /sbin/rc in *... ]

That is my output to the command you gave me. I'm not sure what it means. Doesn't look good to me.

----------

## numb3rs1x

So I think I've broken it even further, but it might have been inevitable here. I tried to update the baselayout package, and the sys-fs/udev-119 package was blocking the later versions, so I unmerged it and now I can't emerge the one I need. Here's a tail of the log:

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145'

Making all in docs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/docs'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/docs'

Making all in libudev

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/libudev'

Making all in docs

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/libudev/docs'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/libudev/docs'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/libudev'

  CC     libudev.lo

  CC     libudev-list.lo

  CC     libudev-util.lo

  CC     libudev-device.lo

  CC     libudev-enumerate.lo

  CC     libudev-monitor.lo

  CC     libudev-queue.lo

  CC     test-libudev.o

  CCLD   libudev.la

  CCLD   test-libudev

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/libudev'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/libudev'

Making all in udev

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/udev'

  CC     udev-event.o

  CC     udev-watch.o

  CC     udev-node.o

  CC     udev-rules.o

  CC     libudev.o

  CC     libudev-list.o

  CC     libudev-util.o

  CC     libudev-util-private.o

  CC     libudev-device.o

  CC     libudev-device-private.o

  CC     libudev-monitor.o

  CC     libudev-enumerate.o

  CC     libudev-queue.o

  CC     libudev-queue-private.o

  CC     libudev-ctrl.o

  CC     test-udev.o

  CC     udevd.o

  CC     udevadm.o

  CC     udevadm-info.o

udevd.c:36:26: error: sys/signalfd.h: No such file or directory

udevd.c: In function ‘main’:

udevd.c:1051: error: storage size of ‘fdsi’ isn’t known

udevd.c:1054: error: invalid application of ‘sizeof’ to incomplete type ‘struct signalfd_siginfo’ 

udevd.c:1055: error: invalid application of ‘sizeof’ to incomplete type ‘struct signalfd_siginfo’ 

make[2]: *** [udevd.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145/udev'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/work/udev-145'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udev-145 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2974:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compiling udev failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compiling udev failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-145/temp/environment'.

----------

## jcat

 *numb3rs1x wrote:*   

> I was in the middle of updating with emerge -uDN world when I had to shutdown my laptop.

 

Before you shut it down, looks like you should have run a "dispatch-conf" or "etc-update".

You should be able to boot of a CD, chroot to your installation, then dispatch-conf and finish your emerge world (then dispatch-conf again!).

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## numb3rs1x

I can get into mount and chroot into my filesystem, but I'm not able to complete my emerge world. It's failing on the sys-fs/udev package with the log that I posted on a previous posting. I see there are "bad file descriptors" messages when it builds and I wonder if that has anything to do with it.

----------

## Mike Hunt

I think you should fsck your partition(s)

you can get a pre-compiled udev from  here

untar it on / 

and I would emerge --sync

emerge -e world

etc-update

perl-cleaner all

python-updater

emerge -1 libtool

Good luck

----------

## numb3rs1x

I was able to install that package provided. Thank you for that. I am now knee-deep in this emerge world nightmare, and I can't seem to get past this one in particular. This package, sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1, seems to be causing emerge to stop because of file collisions. I would post a file of emerge --info and the full build log, but I don't see any option to add attachments to this forum. Is that possible?

>>> Installing (1 of 125) app-shells/bash-4.0_p33

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 	/usr/share/info/bashref.info

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Package 'app-shells/bash-4.0_p33' NOT merged due to file collisions.

 * If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

----------

## loki_val

Please re-emerge sys-apps/file:

```
emerge -1 sys-apps/file
```

That /usr/share/man.ecompress.dir is being installed is a result of that bug. You can safely delete it:

```
rm /usr/share/man.ecompress.dir
```

Also, when you've finished emerge -uDNav world, you should run etc-update (or conf-dispatch(sp?)). When that's finished, you should ensure the integrity of your system by running

```
emerge -e  world
```

so as to get all packages into an inter-consistent state. This last part is not required, but it is likely to make your life much easier, since we haven't really tested all package combinations with each other, so other snafus like the one you just experienced are likely to exist.

----------

## numb3rs1x

>>> Failed to install sys-apps/file-5.03, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-5.03/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/file-5.03:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Package 'sys-apps/file-5.03' NOT merged due to file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## loki_val

Just delete the damn thing, as my previous post said. It's an artifact of the bug, not needed. Obsolete. Dead as the proverbial parrot, a relic, a quaintness, related to piles. And when you've successfully emerged sys-apss/file, you will never see it again. It will be but a memory, a smell faint on the wind, like horse-manure.   :Wink: 

----------

## numb3rs1x

I hope you meant to unmrge the sys-libs/zlib package, because that's what I did. Now I get this:

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/file-5.03, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-5.03/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/file-5.03:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/file-5.03 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3587:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-5.03/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-5.03/temp/environment'.

 *

----------

## loki_val

I was talking about  /usr/share/man.ecompress.dir, the file that was mentioned in the bug report and in the error message from emerging sys-apps/file. You need to re-install zlib, otherwise you won't be able to emerge file. So in short:

```
emerge -1 zlib

rm  /usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

emerge -1 sys-apps/file
```

From that point on, you won't be plagued by the collision bug.

----------

## numb3rs1x

ugh. I was able to successfully carry out the last commands you suggested, but I'm still getting these collisions no matter how I try to emerge my system, it seems like this /usr/share/man.ecompress.dir is being put back into my filesystem by several of these other packages I'm trying to update for my system:

>>> Installing (4 of 389) media-libs/jpeg-7

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * sys-apps/file-5.03

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * dev-util/gperf-3.0.4

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Package 'media-libs/jpeg-7' NOT merged due to file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

>>> Failed to install media-libs/jpeg-7, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-7/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/jpeg-7:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * sys-apps/file-5.03

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * dev-util/gperf-3.0.4

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2

 * 	/usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Package 'media-libs/jpeg-7' NOT merged due to file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## loki_val

Ok, now rm  /usr/share/man.ecompress.dir  and do emerge -1 findutils and the last cobwebs should be cleared.

----------

## numb3rs1x

I removed that file and for some reason emerge still thinks it exists?

* Messages for package sys-apps/findutils-4.5.5:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 * 	/usr/share/info.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * dev-util/gperf-3.0.4

 * 	/usr/share/info.ecompress.dir

 * 

 * Package 'sys-apps/findutils-4.5.5' NOT merged due to file collisions.

 * If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

----------

## Mike Hunt

/usr/share/info.ecompress.dir  is a different file than  /usr/share/man.ecompress.dir

remove /usr/share/info.ecompress.dir and do emerge -1 findutils

----------

## numb3rs1x

At some point I filed a bug report and in the reply I was told that choosing i486 profile was asking for trouble. Does that have anything to do with why I still can't seem to emerge my system? 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/baselayout:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.9', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.12', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    =sys-apps/baselayout-1* required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

----------

## numb3rs1x

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="xulrunner dynamicplugin php pcre a52 png ldap qt3 qt3support qt4 qt-static hal visualization bash-completion vhosts aiglx dri imagemagick lzo mjpeg network theora xvid dv ffmpeg lame x264 aalib libcaca nojoystick aac odbc svg mozdevelop nsplugin transcode vcd mplayer mozcalendar ruby jpeg2k vorbis mp3 imlib flac rdesktop wifi pcmcia examples source usb java samba nfs kde svga pds cups snmp snmptraps opengl perl python mysql apache2 nptl nptlonly mmx sse sse2 bzip2 X ipw3945 crypt jpeg sqlite ssl java6 jadetex xcb"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i915 vesa"

SOUND_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

#SYNC="rsync://192.168.62.249/gentoo-portage"

#http_proxy="http://192.168.62.249:8080"

#SYNC="rsync://192.168.27.250/gentoo-portage"

#http_proxy="http://192.168.27.250:8080"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/"

PORTAGE_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r4.ebuild"

----------

## Mike Hunt

yes, you used the x86 stage3 and should use the i686 stage3  

You can start over from scratch with a i686 stage3, or if you are courageous, backup your /etc directory, untar a i686 stage3 on / and restore your /etc/fstab, hosts, hostname, locale.gen and whatever else you manually configured from the /etc backup.

then run 

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e world

eselect python set python2.6

python-updater

perl-cleaner all

emerge -1 libtool

etc-update
```

You can also  look here for yet another alternative.

----------

## numb3rs1x

Thanks for sticking with me on this. Should I change anything about my /etc/make.conf? Should I also copy that over? What about the /etc/portage directory?

----------

## Mike Hunt

Sure, restore everything that you manually reconfigured, make.conf /etc/portage... whatever else 

/etc/conf.d/clock, /etc/localtime, /etc/runlevels, /etc/modules.conf, /etc/resolv.conf

and eselect everything

redo your root passwd before logout

recreate your users and their passwords

and whatever else you added or that I forgot to mention

then re-emerge your world and so on ...

----------

## numb3rs1x

So I untarred the i686 stage 3 file and replaced my changed /etc files. i still can't seem to emerge -e system. Google has not been kind:

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 115) sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * portage-2.1.6.13.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...            [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.6.13.patch.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13/work

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13/work

 * Applying portage-2.1.6.13.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13/temp/environment: line 1172: awk: command not found                                                         [ ok ]

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.6.13 ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13/work/portage-2.1.6 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13

>>> Install portage-2.1.6.13 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13/image/ category sys-apps

patching file make.conf

>>> Completed installing portage-2.1.6.13 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13/image/

 * QA Notice: command not found:

 * 

 * 	/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13/temp/environment: line 1172: awk: command not found

strip: strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 246: gawk: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 255: gawk: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 246: gawk: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 255: gawk: command not found

>>> Installing (1 of 115) sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/portage/pym ..

 * Byte compiling python modules for python-2.6 .. ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * 

 * For help with using portage please consult the Gentoo Handbook

 * at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

 * 

>>> Emerging (2 of 115) virtual/libintl-0

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/virtual/libintl-0/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/virtual/libintl-0/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: virtual/libintl-0

>>> Install libintl-0 into /var/tmp/portage/virtual/libintl-0/image/ category virtual

>>> Completed installing libintl-0 into /var/tmp/portage/virtual/libintl-0/image/

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 246: gawk: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 255: gawk: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 246: gawk: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 255: gawk: command not found

>>> Installing (2 of 115) virtual/libintl-0

>>> Emerging (3 of 115) sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

 * zlib-1.2.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking zlib-1.2.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/work

 * Applying zlib-1.2.3-build.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment: line 1200: awk: command not found                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying zlib-1.2.3-visibility-support.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment: line 1200: awk: command not found                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying zlib-1.2.1-glibc.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment: line 1200: awk: command not found                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying zlib-1.2.1-build-fPIC.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment: line 1200: awk: command not found                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying zlib-1.2.1-configure.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment: line 1200: awk: command not found                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying zlib-1.2.1-fPIC.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment: line 1200: awk: command not found                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying zlib-1.2.3-r1-bsd-soname.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment: line 1200: awk: command not found                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying zlib-1.2.3-LDFLAGS.patch ...

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment: line 1200: awk: command not found                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/work/zlib-1.2.3 ...

Checking for shared library support...

No shared library support; try without defining CC and CFLAGS

Building static library libz.a version 1.2.3 with i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc.

Checking for unistd.h... No.

Checking for attribute(visibility) support... No.

Checking whether to use vs[n]printf() or s[n]printf()... using s[n]printf()

Checking for snprintf() in stdio.h... No.

  WARNING: snprintf() not found, falling back to sprintf(). zlib

  can build but will be open to possible buffer-overflow security

  vulnerabilities.

Checking for return value of sprintf()... No.

  WARNING: apparently sprintf() does not return a value. zlib

  can build but will be open to possible string-format security

  vulnerabilities.

Checking for errno.h... No.

Checking for mmap support... No.

make 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNO_snprintf -DHAS_sprintf_void -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o example.o example.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error trying to exec 'as': execvp: No such file or directory

make: *** [example.o] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2530:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2530:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

ubuntu home # emerge -e system >/emerge.system

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2530:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located a

----------

